# Black Bar Squirrelfish



## fishfreak2009 (Aug 5, 2009)

Can I keep 2 Black bar Squirrelfish with my 2 percula clownfish? If I buy them small? What about with Blue Chromis (Chromis cyanea)?


----------



## SuperFishFan (Jul 27, 2009)

fishfreak2009 said:


> Can I keep 2 Black bar Squirrelfish with my 2 percula clownfish? If I buy them small? What about with Blue Chromis (Chromis cyanea)?


Hey Fishfreak,

Nice fish, those Blackbar Soldierfish (squirrellfish). I don't see any real conflict of interest between those three species, persay, BUT the key to answering this question is a couple questions myself:

1.) what size tank are you keeping? 
2.) I'm assuming you already have the Blue Chromis as well as the Clowns?
3.) how big are the chromis? They can get a bit territorial towards more meek species like the Blackbar; but if the Chromis are really small (1" or so), you should be absolutely fine.


Know that the Blackbar and the Blue Chomis eat pretty much the same diet, but as in almost all squirrel/soldierfish, the Blackbar will be more noctourrnal(hence the oversized eyes), so to get it to eat the best you can, I suggest feeding at night in dimmed lighting or with the tank lights off


----------



## fishfreak2009 (Aug 5, 2009)

The tank is 187 gallons. I do not have the blue chromis yet, but I do plan on getting them soon. The store I would get them from has them for 10 dollars a piece. Would 2-3 of the squirrels get along with 6 kuda or erectus seahorses?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

You won't be able to keep seahorses in this setup, due to the competition for food. Seahorses actually do better in smaller aquariums, which make it easy to catch their prey. 

Chromis should be fine in your setup, but you probably want a larger group, say 6 or more.


----------

